
Potential New Particle Sparks Flood of Theories - Mz
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/potential-new-particle-sparks-flood-of-theories/
======
mahranch
> _neutrinos could travel faster than light, as spotted by the Italy-based
> experiment OPERA in 2011; another came after the discovery of gravitational
> waves using the South Pole-based BICEP2 telescope in 2014._

I hate, no, I _loathe_ how they conflated these two things. It's inaccurate
and misleading. I expected better from Scientific American.

The FLT neutrino discovery was proven incorrect and the result of faulting
connection/wiring. The BICEP2 findings were not thrown out, and could still be
correct. The only thing that happened with them is the confidence level was
lowered a bit so it's still inconclusive. The people who are on the project
still believe they spotted gravity waves but they need to further work to
disprove/discount some other factors which could have accounted for their
results. Basically, they're still working on it.

Conflating the two makes it seem like both were flat out wrong. Only one was
flat out wrong, the jury is still out on the other.

------
MrQuincle
Check [https://twitter.com/Resonaances](https://twitter.com/Resonaances) and
[http://resonaances.blogspot.nl/](http://resonaances.blogspot.nl/) from Adam
Falkowski.

